# Isomac TEA doesn't heat....



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Sad monday

This morning, Isomac tea turns on, (red light is on), pumps water, but does not heat...both boiler lights, red and green are off...

Any idea what to trouble shoot?

TIA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

One of 4 things I am afraid, in increasing order of hassle and expense. Also the order in which you should check.

1. Bad tank switch or wiring to tank switch (under water tank)

2. Limit stat needs resetting (if fitted), or fuseable link gone (depending on age of machine)

3. Bad connection on pressurestat or bad pressurestat

4. Failed Heating element

5. Failed Autofill box (ouch)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My mate had a sticky pressure stat on one of these. If you search pressure stat and tea there's a couple of threads on fixing. Davecuk is infinitely more knowledgeable than me of course.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If it was the water tank switch then the power light would be off.

If it was a sticky pstat I would think that either the green or red light would still be lit, as it would be stuck in one or the other modes.

When a similar thing happened to mine it turned out to be the transformer in the "Auto Fill box". I repaired it for something like £5.

The symptom's on mine were that it all worked and heated up but only for about 20mins then it behaved as yours i.e. stopped heating and neither red/green lights not lit although the power light was.

I posted a thread about how a repaired, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Found it ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18994-ISOMAC-Tea-stops-working-after-20-minutes-heating-up-and-how-I-fixed-it-!&highlight=transformer


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Thank you guys

So I took her apart and started with reconnecting all the electrical connections and bingo, one or more was bad...making poor connection where TEA wouldn't "connect".

I was using one of these auto on/off timer thing, which means I never moved the on/off switch and lately machine wouldn't turn on, sometimes had to move the toggle switch...

Weird, I guess sometimes it's better to move manual toggle switches, so they don't build up some micro corrosion...just speculating, it is true in marine environment but my apartment is far from that...

And while I was at it I changed gasket, cleaned basket, (somewhat dirty) and now she's heating up...going for coffee now...

PS I already had a fix on the pressure stat and the overflow thing...

I appreciate you taking time to help, have a good day, chEeRs

Thanks Marcus, I typed while you wrote your reply, was looking for that one^^^


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad you got is sorted.. and normal service is resumed


----------

